

BP Oil Spill[Image] - unwantedLetters
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/picture/2010/jun/14/bp-oil-spill-oil-spills#zoomed-picture

======
fexl
The following story says that the U.S. are rejecting Dutch technology that can
clean most of the oil out of the water. The reason: the cleaned water is not
pure enough. Perfection is the enemy of the good:

<http://www.financialpost.com/m/story.html?id=3203808>

Excerpt: "The voracious Dutch vessels, for example, continuously suck up vast
quantities of oily water, extract most of the oil and then spit overboard vast
quantities of nearly oil-free water. Nearly oil-free isn't good enough for the
U.S. regulators, who have a standard of 15 parts per million -- if water isn't
at least 99.9985% pure, it may not be returned to the Gulf of Mexico."

The science of extracting oil from water is advancing all the time. Check out
this little device for cleaning bilge water:

<http://forsoilrecovery.com/>

------
lemming
That image is strangely beautiful, even though the subject is horrifying.

------
unwantedLetters
Scary Stuff.

[http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2010/06/oil_in_the_gulf_two...](http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2010/06/oil_in_the_gulf_two_months_lat.html)

